# Orlando F.I.R.E. show, July 17th and 18th



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Is anyone planning on attending? I'm planning to go over Sat. morning...


----------



## IN2DEEP (Aug 7, 2007)

I just looked at vendor list. anyone know if there will be darts for sale? If not, I'm probably going to wait 'till Daytona Breeder's Expo.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Two of the vendors on the list may bring a few PDF's, but not guaranteed. If you're looking for frogs wait until Daytona. I'm looking for a few supplies at at the show....


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I will be vending at Daytona, not at the Fire show.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

whens the daytona show? Thats my favorite one.


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

mine too, lol. definetly going to the daytona show.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Daytona is scheduled for August 21 and 22.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Ill be vending at the FIRE show this weekend. I will have Fruitflies, springtails, pillow moss, vivarium supplies, tons of tillandsias and some broms, staghorn fern starts, Indian Almond leaves and a lot of juvenile panther chameleons. I might bring some of my CB L. williamsi geckos. Stop by and say hi if you are at the show!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I may be sending some some Azurius, Cobalts and Pan. Green Auratus with a friend to sell at his table, Redfoot Ranch.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

billschwinn said:


> I may be sending some some Azurius, Cobalts and Pan. Green Auratus with a friend to sell at his table, Redfoot Ranch.


Hi Bill. I am sharing a group of tables with Redfoot Ranch. I'm glad that someone is going to have some darts at this show.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Jeremy, I definitely need some more springtails.

Bill, you wouldn't have a female Leuc and/or a male cobalt available? If so, send me a PM....


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

I am also going to give a talk on vivarium design and will have everything I use for sale at my table including pillow moss. Some people were asking me about it at the last show.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Jerm, you def. gonna have flies? I need some badly my last order was wiped by the heat.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I will have some frogs available at the Redfoot Ranch table, they would include Mint Terribilis, Cobalts, Citronella, Green Auratus, Bronze Auratus, Azurius, Sipps, Matecho, and 2 09 Het for Pied female balls, Bill


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

tarbo96 said:


> Jerm, you def. gonna have flies? I need some badly my last order was wiped by the heat.


I will have hydei and melos at the show as well as springtails. How many culture do you need?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

At least two or three each.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

tarbo96 said:


> At least two or three each.


Cool, I'm bringing around 8 of each so I should have enough. I made them a week ago so they are already starting to produce.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Skipping out on this show to save money for the Daytona expo.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey All,

I am pretty sure I am developing severe allergies to the flies, I have tried masks but to not avail. I wanted to gauge interest for my collection and I am not comfortable shipping but I could deliver to the show. I have the following

0.0.3 Borja Ridge Vents (from Shawn Harrington) Adults but unsure of sexes

1.0.1 Drago Colons (from Mark Polowski) heard calling

1.0 calling Male Almirante/ MAn creek

0.0.1 Adult Basti no calling

Adult Mint terribilis

adult Auratus

Adult leuc

will include 20g tank and 18x18 exo-terra. Will take $650 obo


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

tarbo96 said:


> adult Auratus
> 
> Adult leuc
> 
> will include 20g tank and 18x18 exo-terra. Will take $650 obo


What morph of auratus?
How many auratus and leucs and are you interested in selling these alone?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Costa Rican, only have one of each mates died. 

I want to sell all or else I still have to deal with the flies.


----------

